# Hmmm



## eman (Feb 5, 2009)

lets see what some fool is telling folks on one of the fishing sites i frequent.

Chinese tallow trees are a pain but they are GREAT for smoking meat and BBQ.
Sweet smoke flavor.

a poster had asked about getting rid of chinese tallow trees.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 5, 2009)

Really think that works?  Maybe use some pine or gum trees to smoke


----------



## phreak (Feb 6, 2009)

I just read this

http://www.hear.org/pier/pdf/nrcs_pl...a_sebifera.pdf

I couldn't find anything that says the smoke is toxic.  In fact they make incense,charcoal and biodiesel out of these trees(all of which are burned).  I think it would be great if it can be used to smoke and BBQ because these trees need to be eliminated and are over abundent in our area.

Can you point me to something that says the Chinese tallow is dangersous to use as a smoke/heat source???  I am now genuinely interested. 

BTW when I cut the one down in my front yard and burned it in our chimnea we didn't get sick.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 6, 2009)

That's all I needed to read, just my .02 but I wouldn't use it

but you did not eat the smoke...I could be wrong, just don't think I would risk it


----------



## darrin (Feb 6, 2009)

I think I'll pass.
_
The plant sap and leaves are reputed to be toxic, and decaying leaves from the plant are toxic to other species of plant._
_
The toxic agent is unknown. The terminal leaves and green                      fruit have a strong purgative effect on the bowels of cattle.                      The consumption of 1 percent of an animalâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s weight in green                      plant material can produce clinical signs within 12 to 14                      hours._


----------



## eman (Feb 6, 2009)

I had tallow trees growing in my yard at the last house i lived in . They had a very sweet smelling white flowers . don't know of any green fruit on chinese tallow trees. Bastiges have some mega thorns though.


----------



## phreak (Feb 7, 2009)

hmmm, y'all are probabaly right.  I buy mostly organic foods and NEVER use pesticide/herbicide/or inorganic fertilizer in my yard/garden.  I guess it would be down right dumb to try smoking with a wood that has known toxins.


----------

